
Deferring ABI Stability from Swift 4 - timjver
https://lists.swift.org/pipermail/swift-evolution/Week-of-Mon-20170213/032116.html
======
mcmatterson
"Given the importance of getting the core ABI and the related fundamentals
correct, we are going to defer the declaration of ABI stability out of Swift 4
while still focusing the majority of effort to get to the point where the ABI
can be declared stable."

Do I read that correctly? Swift 4 will have a ABI under the hood but they
aren't going to come out and formally lock it down until after Swift 4?

~~~
slavapestov
Every compiler supporting separate compilation has an ABI -- the question is
whether the ABI changes between releases or not.

